# is there a fructose-glucose chart/book anywhere?



## leeniepie (Jan 25, 2012)

hi all, i have been FODMAP-ing since september, have been doing re-introductions since october ish.i have the basics nailed, but there are several foods i eat that have been told are ok, that other people doing FODMAPS have been told are not. i asked my dietician and she said some of this is due to the regional variations in products, eg in the australia version you can have spelt, as it is a different crop to the spelt we get in the uk, which comes from italy and has a differnt composition.so i was wondering if anyone knows of a book/chart etc that lists glucose and fructose composition of foods so i can work it out myself?also useful wou;d be lactose content


----------



## c1aire (Jun 1, 2011)

this website is australian but might be helpful for you:http://www.foodstandards.gov.au/consumerinformation/nuttab2010/nuttab2010onlinesearchabledatabase/onlineversion.cfm?&action=nutrientListyou have to search for fructose, glucose, lactose etc separately but if you're willing to spend some time cross-checking the databases it might help.


----------



## leeniepie (Jan 25, 2012)

thanks i'll give it a go


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

here is a hanndy Fructose charthttp://nutritiondata.self.com/foods-000011000000000000000.htmlhere is a FODMAP chart but it's not completefodmap-intolerances-0310dupdate.pdf


----------

